# Snake Bite??? Venom?



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

My mother-in-law has a standard poodle age 4 (in human years), Sophie, who is active, healthy, and youthful. Today however, she wandered into the woods, came bolting out to my husband and I, and acting strangely- seeming upset and distant. She was also gnawing at one of her paws.

Five minutes later, as we were walking back to our house, she seemed even more upset and unresponsive to us calling her name. She became submissive (usually she isn't), and then hunched over. Our little standard puppy poodle, Olivia, started jumping on her, which usually incites movement and play back from Sophie. However, Sophie did not respond at all, absolutely no movement. Then she lied down on the floor on her side, with her back hunched, chest puffed, and stomach contracting. She started to experience incontinence and her limbs were completely stiff. We then went into emergency mode, thinking she could be dying. We first moved her body near the hose, and tried to shoot water into her mouth to get her to throw up. We could see that she was quickly drinking the water, however the rest of her body was immobilized. We then ran to get hydrogen peroxide, and dumped it down her throat, which she also was able to drink, and added water down that. Our father in law, a doctor, who was with us, believed her to be dying.

3 minutes later, she finally started exhibiting signs of life and movement. Within another five minutes, she was able to move her limbs and head again, and eventually was able to get up. 3 minutes after that she threw up very little (it was like spit). She also had diarrhea. 
Thankfully, she seemed to get back her energy and spunk.

About an hour later, we noticed her right foot was sore and she was acting a little funny again, so our mother in law gave her a benadryll.

This all happened this evening. We are now trying to figure out what the cause could be. We live in a wooded area with a lake on our property in southeast Michigan. We looked up possible venomous snakes and found an Eastern Massasauga Rattlesnake. We are wondering if this is what it could have been, or what else could have caused her to react this way? 

I'm attaching a photo of lovely Sophie (red) and little Olivia.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my, I would rush her straight to the vet! I hope she's okay!


----------



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

She does not have any swelling or any signs of bleeding, so we are still wondering what could have caused this!
However her foot is still sore.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, we had our previous dog get bit by a snake as verified by fang marks in her lip. Her lip got real big and infected and the vet said if it was poisonous, he'd be dead. So we think it was a black snake.

If your dog got bit by a snake and it was poisonous she'd either be dead or have horrible symptoms. It could be that the dog did not get a full shot of venom. If it's a snake bite, you should be able maybe to find the 2 holes.

I think there's a good possibility that it was something else. Maybe a vet should check her out.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! My car would turn into a Ferrari and I'd turn into Mario Andretti if my dog's limbs went all stiff and was acting that off. I sure hope she'll continue to be all right. How scary! Might make sure her foot doesn't get infected. Maybe a poisonous thorn or something. Maybe a vet visit is in order. Best wishes to Sophie.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

How frightening for you all. It almost sounds like an allergic reaction to an insect bite, spider or wasp or bee, rather than a snake bite. I have seen a dog who was bitten by a rattle snake and she was severely swollen for days, in addition to other serious symptoms. She required treatment at the vet hospital with anti venim and it was quite the ordeal. 

I think it would certainly be wise to visit a vet. He could verify a diagnosis, maybe shave down the foot with a surgical blade to look for punctures or sting marks, as well as provide helpful information on what to do in the event that this ever happens again. If it was a reaction to an insect bite maybe there is a doggie version of an epi pen for your family to have on hand.

What a very scary situation for you all. Thank you for sharing the picture. Both kids are quite lovely.

Hope this is a one time event. (((Hugs))). Viking Queen


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I've had several dogs with copperhead bites ( venomous but usually not deadly ) here in Texas and there is always swelling and usually fang marks. This just sounds different though. I think if it had been a rattlesnake you would have seen extreme swelling and she most likely would not have made it. She would not have recovered that fast. The swelling usually takes several days to go down. I too would make a trip to the vet to have her checked after something so scary. Hope she is doing well today!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would have been off to the ER vet last night even with her seeming to recover. I also don't think it sounds much like a snake bite but maybe more like a reaction to a spider bite or insect sting.

Please update us to let us know how she is and if you were able to figure out what happened.


----------

